# Maui Hawaii- April 21-28



## oj777 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm looking for a studio or larger, anywhere in Maui, from April 21-28.

Thank You


----------



## oj777 (Mar 24, 2018)

Bumping this thread, still looking. Thanks


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 24, 2018)

oj777 said:


> I'm looking for a studio or larger, anywhere in Maui, from April 21-28.
> 
> Thank You


Have you located anything yet?
cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 24, 2018)

oj777 said:


> I'm looking for a studio or larger, anywhere in Maui, from April 21-28.
> 
> Thank You


I can do April 21 studio/4 ocean Front
Kahana Beach Vacation Club please get back to me ASAP. Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2018)

Cindy - is this available for $700 or less?


----------



## oj777 (Apr 5, 2018)

oj777 said:


> I'm looking for a studio or larger, anywhere in Maui, from April 21-28.
> 
> Thank You



Just letting everyone know I found a place. Thanks for people's assistance. I got a good deal through someone on redweek for the The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North. Super excited


----------

